
Photo Of Sergey Brin New York Subway Wearing Google Glasses - rjim86
http://www.businessinsider.com/photo-of-google-founder-sergey-brin-new-york-subway-wearing-google-glasses-2013-1
======
ColinWright
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090424>

